# Merville Blueberry



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

This is a cross between Blueberry and Grapefruit.

Very fruity smelling buds,with a strong berry aroma.

They had great dark,red hairs on em, and a very sweet look to em!

Quite a nice smoke,ive had better though.It was sweet on the take in,then it was harsh on the exhale.Not overlly powerfull,but pefect for the daytime smoker.

Smell 
8/10

 Look 8/10

Taste 7/10

High 7/10


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 21, 2007)

It seems as if someone has had some awesome results as of late.   Looks amazing man. :ccc:


----------



## Fretless (Dec 21, 2007)

Perhaps a longer cure would alleviate harshness?  
  A nice plate-full


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

I might just add,i didnt grow any of these strains.


----------

